# Group buy from a european roaster?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As per the title & its been done elsewhere on other forums . There are some roasters in Europe which I understand are well worth the time and trouble, problem understandably being postage rates.

Would any folk on here be prepared to all come together to purchase enough and split the postage? Perhaps Glenn you could be the central hub of this?

This isnt that UK roasters are not doing it for me right now but I think it would be pretty cool to check out some of Europe's finest.

Was thinking Coffee Collective, Tim Wendleboe etc. Not sure if this could be stretched to U.S roasters due to delays in shipping that far.....

Thoughts?


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Hey Gary

If there are people wanting to go for this then I can strongly recommend The Coffee Collective - I was there on Monday for a stunning coffee experience and brought back some lovely stuff. If you are into fruity coffees then the Gatina from Kenya is very well worth a try.

Jon


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

How much are we talking? Both amount of coffee and cash, I may well be in if its not crazy money

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats open for debate. Coffee Collective (google it) do a 5 x 250g sample pack. We could get 2 of these and split between 5 people (as an example)


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd be up for one of these. I had a bag of Coffee Collective a couple months ago that was really noteworthy, and would enjoy trying them again. Tim Wendelboe is very much on my to-try list as well.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi. Possible interest here too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Call to Glenn - is there some way we can use the forum to set something up? It sounds like we have enough interest already


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in, always wanting to try different beans and blends.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brilliant - thanks to all, a stunning response. I guess now comes the hard bit : -

Logistics

Here is a suggestion:-

- One person# could place the order & pay (I dont mind doing this). All interested parties would then paypal gift said person wirh the monies for their share*.

- Likely that interested folk are spread far and wide, so does said person# then send on each members share and factor those postage costs into the paypal requirements*?

These extra postage costs may put people off :

- Im in Birmingham City centre people are welcome to collect from me.

- I drive to Stoke, Banbury and Newbury (for work) people are welcome to meet up to collect from there also.

Thoughts?

*The Order itself*

I suggest this:

- We go with Coffee Collective

- We go for the 5 x 250g packs, easier to split the order. depending upon how many interested folk.

http://www.coffeecollectiveshop.dk/shop/taster-pakke-190p.html

roughly £38 at todays rate for each pack.

If we got 3 packs then postage would be about £32 - total £145

So each 250 would be about £9-£9.50

*Next Steps*

- If youre willing to go with the above , please view the coffee collective website and note your requirements regarding the 5 x 250g sample packs.

- PM me with a definate order by 16th May

and how you want to collect / obtain your order by post

- I will then put together a full list of costs for each person and their order.

If anyone has a better way of proceeding please respond ASAP.

My direct email is gary.****@vodafone.com or [email protected]


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Count me in, I'm in stoke so could meet up with you as you pass through, cash either paypal or good old fashioned money in the good old fashioned post

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds Good Prof. We just need a few more to participate!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry Gary it's a little rich for me at the moment. Maybe in the future though. Good job for organising this!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

4 days left to PM me : )


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Will have to opt out this time as this lot arrived today...










Should last me a while.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

impressive stash


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

how is it looking so far? i may be willing to go 2 bags if we need the numbers upping


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im going to extend the time on this as only 3 people are currently involved, Id like to get the costs down by getting more people chipping in.

You now all have until COP this week


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll resurrect this as I'm really interested in getting a few coffees from:

https://timwendelboe.no/

I'm not so crazy about paying £20+ for postage, so splitting this would be more than welcome.

Any mad people wanting to join in?

Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom, why not do what we do on the dsol. Contact them and say we do this on a regular basis and because of the potential exposure to a forum and a shed load of members, can they please do a better price than retail. Works well for us on dsol!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd quite like to get some Tim Wendelboe but it depends on price point, so count me tentatively in.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am more than happy to join in here, also if like dfk said we want to do it like the DSOL make it a regular thing I don't mind sorting it as am back on top of things now.

Equally if someone else is on it then I am happy too, as I have wanted to try some of these for quite some time now.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd be in for getting something from wendelboe, this resurrection would probably work for sure ; I'll be able to beef up my order abit and get some stuff to retail in the shop.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Prices are on their webshop website:

http://timwendelboe.no/shop/#

it's not cheap indeed, but I'm really looking at getting a split of the shipping costs rather than lowering the overall price of coffee. Of course the more people we get the better and I can drop them an email asking for a better price.

What's DSOL?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dsc said:


> I'll resurrect this as I'm really interested in getting a few coffees from:
> 
> https://timwendelboe.no/
> 
> ...


Absolutely up for something.

FYI - Im going to Copenhagen in March and intend to leave luggage space for Coffee Collective beans : )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dsol is the darker side of life club


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I love this ethos :

''Roast profile:

We focus on taste balance and natural flavours when we roast coffee. We wish to preserve and enhance as much of the natural coffee flavours as possible so that you will be able to taste the distinct flavours that is unique to each coffee we import. Therefore we roast our coffees very carefully in order not to cover our coffees with roasty or burned aromas from darker roasts and at the same time stay away from the undeveloped and sour acidity from too light roast.''


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im up for some of this http://timwendelboe.no/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=11


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok then Gents, anyone interested please add a reply in the following format:

#. nickname - what you want

for example:

1. dsc - 1 x Tamana Espresso 250g, 1 x Hunkute 250g

Please increment the number in front of your nickname to make a list (copy what the previous person said to add on to the existing list) , just like we do on the raffle threads. I'll close the list after a week or so and contact TW directly for prices / delivery.

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1. dsc - 1 x Tamana Espresso 250g, 1 x Hunkute 250g

2. CoffeeJohnny 1 x Sitio Canaa Espresso 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Yellow Catuai 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Red Bourbon 250g


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

1. dsc - 1 x Tamana Espresso 250g, 1 x Hunkute 250g

2.CoffeeJohnny 1 x Sitio Canaa Espresso 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Yellow Catuai 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Red Bourbon 250g

3. Shortshots -1x Sitio Canaa Yellow Catuai 250g, 1x gikanda espresso 250g, 1x Hunkute 250g, 1x Tamana Espresso 250g


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

at full retail price of £13 for 250g I'm out, sorry.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps a polite email to wangle a small discount

1. dsc - 1 x Tamana Espresso 250g, 1 x Hunkute 250g

2.CoffeeJohnny 1 x Sitio Canaa Espresso 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Yellow Catuai 250g 1 x Sitio Canaa Red Bourbon 250g

3. Shortshots -1x Sitio Canaa Yellow Catuai 250g, 1x gikanda espresso 250g, 1x Hunkute 250g, 1x Tamana Espresso 250g

4. garydyke1 - 1 x Tamana Espresso 250g


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

aaronb said:


> at full retail price of £13 for 250g I'm out, sorry.


Me to. I'll follow this thread though in the hope the price can be negotiated down.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

We already have 10 bags, I will probably go for two more, which means 3kg of coffee. Hopefully that will be enough to drop the price down slightly. I shall drop them a (polite) line asking if it's doable.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Email sent to TW HQ, lets hope for something good

Regards,

T.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

FYI: Koppi offer free shipping if you order >= 6 bags


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The problem with shipping from TW is that it's via Fedex, next day (!) I think, which is why it's so expensive.

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Go with koppi?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm really intrigued by TW's approach to roasting and extraction so I would prefer that, but open to suggestions if this falls through


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I was willing to go with this, however for the small amount we want together it would probably just be as well buying it individually, if however that's not the case I may revise my order and still go ahead.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That said, as I put my name forward to buy from here first if people want to, I will, following that I will have some from Koppi next.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd like to start with TW and go with Koppi next. Dunno how TW is going to go, as I've had no reply to my email yet.

Regards,

T.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

FYI, no email reply yet. If I don't get anything back my mid next week I will contact Koppi.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a reply from TW, it's a no go with any discounts, I was told it is what it is.

Koppi?

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have tweeted and subsequently emailed Koppi, am awaiting a reply but have been told via twitter they haven't forgotten.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've had nothing back, I've sent an email yesterday.

Regards,

T.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a follow up, I've heard nothing from them either







a bit sh*te to be honest, but I think I will pause this idea of ordering from abroad and stick to SQM. Sorry everyone, if anything moves I shall let you know.

CJ please update this thread if you get an answer from Koppi on Twitter. Cheers!

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Will do, I'm giving them until the end of the week incase they have something nice to offer. I've ordered from origin in the meantime. I'm amazed at how few roasters I have tried from our fair Isles tbh.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Boooo I wanted something nordic. Guess I can wait until Denmark


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I might go ahead and order anyway, I need some nordic roasts in my life, TW it is!

edit--if anyone else wants in I will buy this weekend so would need details by cop today. will be delivered to Rave if you are local you can pick up. If not I can post it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> I might go ahead and order anyway, I need some nordic roasts in my life, TW it is!
> 
> edit--if anyone else wants in I will buy this weekend so would need details by cop today. will be delivered to Rave if you are local you can pick up. If not I can post it


How much would some Finca Tamana work out at delivered?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd be up for some too will get back with what I want. Also am going to just order koppi after this so a bit more time to think. Tw this week and koppi next or in two weeks?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

the tamana itself is 12.89 at current exchange. As Most of the postage is for me (£30) I'm happy to send it on for £16 all in. If more people participate then I'll have to divide it more evenly. did you want espresso tamana or filter?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like 250g of tamana Espresso for now, have a lot of coffee coming in at the moment so would be wasteful to order more.

As for Koppi the person that was dealing with my enquiry is currently in addis ababa according to instagram, I am still interested in ordering from them in the next few weeks, as such if, after people ok the TW orders perhaps those interested in Koppi could have a think about what they want.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd be ok to order from anywhere, as long as the coffee is good and prices are reasonable. What I don't like is being ignored completely, it simply wastes my time and other's, especially when organising a group buy.

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree she said via twitter v busy but could expect a reply. That hasn't happened however I think as for the Europeans we can just order. However should we want something from the US for example we'd definitely need a friendly response from the company.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've had a few brewed coffees recently in a local coffee shop that have had a small amount of drop coffee which I think is a Swedish roaster. Was very impressed.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

My opinion is if you run a business and give out an email address for people (potential customers) to contact you, you monitor that address and reply to emails. If you are too busy to reply to emails, don't have a contact email on your website, simple.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Considering she gave me an address via twitter I have to be honest I thought she was going to reply. That said I have coffee in my hopper so the world is all good


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

ok, so last call. I have:

CJ- 250g Tamana Espresso

Me- 250g Tamana Espresso, 250g gikanda espresso, 250g sitio canaa espresso, 250g hunkute

Gary, do you want the finca tamana?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> ok, so last call. I have:
> 
> CJ- 250g Tamana Espresso
> 
> ...


Go on then , Ill go for it , espresso please


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

ok great as its just the two of you and I'm getting a fair bit I'll stick to my guns and charge £16 all-in for your bags as mentioned before. I will buy them tonight and get it all sent to Rave. Can you please PM me addresses and we will work out payment. I will send the coffees as soon as they arrive/payment received.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

ok the deed is done. they roast on a tuesday so I would expect this to land with us wednesday/thursday at latest!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

This has just been marked as 'sent' I would imagine it will arrive tomorrow in that case!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope it isnt tricky to dial in at £1 per dose ; )


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

With those prices you drink whatever comes out of the machine

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

still cheaper than buying out 'spose


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yaaaay


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

let me know what you think. I've been running tests with the EK verona and L1 using his extractions and our standard recipes and have had some interesting results!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hey you go easy on the beast brook


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> let me know what you think. I've been running tests with the EK verona and L1 using his extractions and our standard recipes and have had some interesting results!


Im all ears!

I wont be open the Tamana until the weekend


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey don't worry Dave, we've just been seasoning the burrs


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The Tamana went in today, while she was a bit tricky to nail it was worth it though. Delicate espresso almost as delicate as a brewed coffee quite possibly the best espresso I have ever drank. 19 in 28 out in 27 seconds. There is still more to explore as it tightens up to. Happy days


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flip me , have to go fine on the wendelboe! Following the guide line , I did 20 into 40 , but in 24 seconds (3 notches finer than 'usual').

Definitely NOT dialled in.

Its quite a scantly developed roast, one I would like to challenge an EK43 with : )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Continued failure on the Wendelboe. Switched to 18g VST to try and reduce wastage. Reduced preinfusion to 4 seconds to slow the flow. Pour starts well (perfect infact) until approx 12g in cups @ 18 seconds , and then, uncontrollable instant yellowing flow (and I mean yellow!) , gushes like water to 35g output, again 24 seconds. Crema is virtually non existent and quite 'yellow'. Wish I had a flipping naked filter to see whats going on , might just have to bite the bullet and shell out the £70 for one. Shot prep is meticulous and am grinding about 1 notch away from a record fineness


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

So much for the happy days I never bettered the 28 out, I think I got lucky on the early attempts. The yellow gush is something that became the stop point (my finger was on the stop all the way through the pour). I feel even with a kilo of this I'd still be finding it out.

As for anything that could be causing issue I had just had my grinder apart, burrs cleaned and seasoned. group head had just been cleaned as for the basket it was ok too. I was using my 18g VST throughout.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

EK43 in between 2nd and 3rd click past zero. Using 20g VST, 20.5g in 35.8g out in 32s. Nice hard tamp no nutation or preinfusion. Very thin crema, veeeery delicate herb flavours, bit of citrus. Not sure if I'm getting the red berries yet. Will try again.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

That was my experience with some previous coffees from TW, damn hard to dial in. I bet it's good if you nail it, but if you are doing a single expensive bag and you are pulling gushers, it's a shame really.

Best of luck though, power through!

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I managed something 'OK'.

18g VST

18g dose

Royal 1 inch away from zero point (this is getting near turkish grind)

7 seconds preinfusion @ 60%..then 9.5BAR

31 seconds total @ 93C

Output 33-34g (scales are dying they dont hold display for long)

Approx 3mm tan crema.

Very herbal, perhaps cranberry acidity, quite juicy but not typical 'espresso' mouthfeel. No obvious sourness or bitterness. Quite clean.

A ghost coffee, vanishes on palate.

I left about 10ml to cool to room temp and it was pure bovril/beef stock - Like over-extracted to buggery, but no hint of roast at all, very odd!

I normally find well pulled espresso on the Sage/Royal to be pretty nice when cold. I still think there is more sweetness to be had here, Part of me want to extend preinfusion to 12 seconds and edge the grind closer to zero.

Ill be damned how anyone could pull off a 35 second pour with 18g dose....perhaps with a slayer.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

2 further observations. 1. The caffeine levels are pretty high on this coffee! Sends me a bit lightheaded. 2. No one need accuse Has Bean of roasting light ever again


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I know with coffees from TW this probably hardly ever happens, but maybe the roast is off? I understand demanding coffees, especially for espresso, but there's hard and there's this.

Do you know what TW uses to brew sample their coffees? Synesso, LMs?

FYI for future purchases I'd recommend getting filter / brewed dedicated coffees, less faffing about and waste. With espresso and 250g packs, quite often I find myself wasting half of the bag to dial stuff in









Regards,

T.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Its only the Tamana that has caused me issues. Both the Sitio Canaa natural and the Gikanda were truly beautiful as espresso/lungo


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> Its only the Tamana that has caused me issues. Both the Sitio Canaa natural and the Gikanda were truly beautiful as espresso/lungo


I knew I chose badly : (

Perhaps the roast was off?!?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd email the roaster back with your views, normally they are quite responsive to stuff like this.

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I sent this email :-

Hello,

Some fellow coffeeforumsuk members and I have been struggling to get acceptable extractions.

I have followed the recipe for Tamana espresso as per the website

With the VST 18 gram filterbasket, we recommend the following brewing parameters:

•	18 - 19 grams freshly ground coffee

•	25 - 35 seconds brewing time (30+)

•	35 - 38 grams of final brew liquid in the cup

•	93°C - 94°C brew water temperature

I am finding that regardless of preinfusion ( I tried off, 3, 5, 7, 10 seconds) , and, other parameters (dose and grind setting) the extractions start to gush violently about half-way through. The pours seem to start fine, there is very little crema.

The result is a lack of sweetness. We are comfortable with a variety of roast profiles from Squaremile, Has Bean , Workshop, drop coffee etc etc and our equipment is all high-end.

Could there be a roast defect, or is it something we are doing wrong?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

and after all that I nailed it ! doh. The pour was ugly as hell though

18g VST

18g dose

Royal .75inch away from zero point (this is almost turkish grind)

10 seconds preinfusion @ 60%..then 9.25BAR

33 seconds total @ 94C

Output 39g

The tasting notes were bang on , nothing anywhere near caramel , more light sugar sweetness, and loads of red fruits, herbs, brilliant clarity and clean. Mechanically terrible but in the cup pretty darn nice. Mouthfeel ismore like a melted ice-lolly, a thin syrup affair.






I wont retract the email tho just yet.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i simply got lucky and had it reasonably well from the start, to be honest the trouble I had getting it to that point I didn't play around too much afterwards. the Mythos was just under 2 and that is a very very fine grind. I wonder if I had pre infusion on would it have made a difference? Anyway it was the cleanest espresso I have ever drank and as I mentioned previously it bordered on brewed imo. Red fruits yes, grape like on the finish which was possibly due to it disappearing into nothing. mouthfeel? brandy perhaps (the feel of the liquid nothing more than that.)


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Btw, have either of you tried it brewed yet?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

No, I would like to have, however I ran out of coffee before that idea struck me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had this reply

Hi Gary,

We are using the Tamana espresso daily in our bar. The recipe we are using to get a higher extraction and sweetness from the coffee is:

20gr of espresso

29-33 sec brewing time

8-9 sec drop time in cup

38-39gr of final brew liquid in the cup

93-94 'C brew water temp.

Before when we were brewing with those parameters the result on the espresso would be a little bit sour. So by adding more espresso in your porter filter, extraxt maybe 10 sec longer gives it a higher extraction and more sweetness to the cup.

We are very strict with every batch of coffee we roast so I know 100% that it's not the coffee.

But I hope this will help you guys to get a better result! 

Vennlig hilsen / Best Regards

Steph

Tim Wendelboe AS

Grunersgate 1

0552 Oslo

Norway


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious what they use grinder wise and machine wise.

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

http://timwendelboe.no/resources/coffee-videos/espresso-films-in-norwegian/espresso-3-extraction/ Big Mazzer and an FB80 judging by this video


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Quite a typical setup, how's the FB80 on preinfusion? full control, or whatever the group allows?

Regards,

T.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty sure they have an EK43 in there too.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

If it's the same as a GB/5 (which I think it is) then depends on the model: AV(auto) has it, EE(manual) does not. Will probably have gicleurs (flow restriction) as well.



dsc said:


> Quite a typical setup, how's the FB80 on preinfusion? full control, or whatever the group allows?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

GB/5 that's it I was thinking GB/50 but new that was wrong so said 80 anyway it's a good machine.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I was getting lovely espresso/lungos with this coffee before I sold the Royal. The loan Anfim Caimano I have now is a pig to single-dose, I would need another whole bag just to dial-in again : (


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

GB/5 ~ FB/80: same mechanics but with differing body shells (I think).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

beggars cant be choosers gary, get a lens hood and blow that grindpath clean


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a super barista version and the retention on that puppy was more than a double but it is still a nice grinder.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> beggars cant be choosers gary, get a lens hood and blow that grindpath clean


Indeed. More 'normal' beans are less of a challenge

Many mods are needed, some kind of tube to fit the width of the inner burr diameter and a parachute-weight-thing to follow the beans down stopped just short of the centre bolt, and, something more substantial than tape for the sweep clean. Dremel could take ages . thinking of taping thin cushioned string to the bottom of the vanes, they will then squash right against the doser floor


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will have a look at the other doser i have, as they are usually good a sweep clean, but if veins have a curve it absolutely wont.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What do I get to clean? ........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

clean and mod boots clean and mod


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what would you like? nice little conical?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> What do I get to clean? ........


1982 Iberital MC1_a_beta


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perhaps we can start a new thread.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually almost dialled in Tamana in the Caimano.

18.5g

38g out

49 seconds.

Perhaps pushed this a little too far, not as delicate.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to go back into it tomorrow and finish it off brewed and ek/verona it. I think I've got it on the nose now. Cupped it yesterday, was delicious! (amazingly the EK did both the cupping grind (17-coarsest possible- and the espresso-3clicks up from zero)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So can we expect some Nordic roasts from Rave in the near future?!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

No comment


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think only the very best quality, clean, beans would work at such a roast level, there is nowhere to hide. It wouldnt be a cheap exercise


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats not an issue, what is is the thought that many people will not be able to get the best extraction that these kinds of roast really require. Sorely tempted though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> Thats not an issue, what is is the thought that many people will not be able to get the best extraction that these kinds of roast really require. Sorely tempted though


Yeah, tricky. I can imagine the label - ''These beans are expensive and a pain in the arse to dial in''


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Exactly! I can almost see the emails and phone calls coming in...However, it hasnt entirely put me off


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> Exactly! I can almost see the emails and phone calls coming in...However, it hasnt entirely put me off


Perhaps a nano special lot just for the coffee forum


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha, we'll see


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Put it behind a questionairre you need a certain score to access the order screen. A bit like a vetting process


----------

